# Wanted: a Rare Spares Handbrake Extender 2012 Pogo Boxer



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wondered if anybody is selling a Rare Spares Handbrake Extender to fit a 2012 Peugeot Boxer? I see the lead times can be 28 days and what with Christmas coming, I doubt if I can get one before we leave for Spain on 5th January.

I would buy a Kobran from Nuke but not confident it will fit and can't be doing with drilling holes and sourcing longer bolts! Unless anyone knows different?

One thing I am sure of is that I don't want to bend at 45 degrees to operate the brake any more!


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

*Handbrake Extender*

Hi
Although I don't have a Rare Spares one for sale I do have one fitted. I originally used the Kobran but had difficulty at times operating it (blame arthritis) so changed for the Rare spares item and what a revelation. It is superior in every way and well worth the price premium and the wait.My advice would be to phone them and see if they can oblige you with a little bit of Xmas spirit.

Good luck
jobla 8)


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

In a similar situation, I phoned him, gave him my credit card details and he shipped that day. A most obliging fella to deal with.

Colin


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Well...I took the advice and phoned in the order...3 days later it's here and fitted!

A bit different in use but I'll get used to it I guess although I am gunna have to remember to leave the vehicle in gear, at least whilst the handle is in the 'up' position.

Thanks for your guidance both.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

TheFlups said:


> Well...I took the advice and phoned in the order...3 days later it's here and fitted!
> 
> A bit different in use but I'll get used to it I guess although I am gunna have to remember to leave the vehicle in gear, at least whilst the handle is in the 'up' position.
> 
> Thanks for your guidance both.


I overcame that problem by putting the "pin" on a piece of fabric watch strap and fastening the other end to the frame of the unit. Then, when parked up, I engage handbrake, pull the pin and collapse the handle. After that, replace the pin to stop the handle being pulled by any prying grandkids.

Colin


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

TheFlups said:


> I am gunna have to remember to leave the vehicle in gear


You should ALWAYS leave any parked vehicle in gear, all the time. If you don't, consider what will happen when the handbrake fails?


----------

